# error: cant find "flash.ocx"



## happyelder (Dec 10, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what this means? Just came on when booted up today. No idea what means, or how to fix it. have dell xps demension winxp. Did notice my Num Lock key does not work tho. Was workin fine yesterday. Thanks


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey HappyElder :4-wave: Welcome to TSF. 

Flash.osx is your flash player which is used on many websites for different things, such as Video's and ad's. 

There is a fix to this problem that doesn't always work, but well worth a Try. 

1. Open Computer 
2. Double click your primary harddrive (default is C 
3. Find and open the Windows Folder 
4. Find and open the System32 Folder 
5. In this folder, look for a file called Flash9 or Flash9.osx 
6. Copy and paste that same file into the same folder and rename it, deleting the 9. 
7. Close the window. 

And that should do the trick. 

If you need more assistance, please post back.


----------



## happyelder (Dec 10, 2007)

did steps 1-5 file not there at all, nothing flash whatsoever. could i reinstall flash player and get it back?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Sorry, didn't realise they changed the directory. 

It's under C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash


----------



## happyelder (Dec 10, 2007)

Problem solved: I googled "flash player" downloaded same and problem disappeared upon restart. Was easiest way for this comp illiterate to go; thanks for your help, keeping it for future use.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

No Prob's.


----------



## happyelder (Dec 10, 2007)

well, thot it was fixed!! Happened again so did steps you told me. Was fine for rest of day but when booted the next day same error message happened. So I tried to repeat the steps you set and the macromed file is gone completely. When I first did the steps all went ok and new file was named as you stated, the old file left entact. I can open sys32 file but no longer shows macromed file to get to ocx. Maybe just hafta live with error message? Thanks for all your help. Appreciate it.


----------

